# I need to see an employment lawyer



## ExPatrick (Nov 14, 2008)

I need to have a consultation with a good employment lawyer in Dubai, any recommendations?


----------



## Spellbound (Sep 4, 2008)

The cost of legal fees varies hugely. Give us an idea of your budget.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Personally, I would not even bother with an employment lawyer. They will just take your money and then turn round and tell you there is nothing they can do. If you are that unhappy at work, try and find another job and then leave when you've found something. Unfortunately, there is no such thing as employment rights here - sad but true. You'll in all probability just end up with a huge legal bill and nothing much else if you try and take on your employer. Sometimes, it's better to just walk away.

Maybe people who've been in the same situation as yourself can tell you what they did and then you can make up your mind about what is best for you.

Good luck!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

But on a practical klevel, go to the british embassy's website for Dubai, there's a list of lawyers on there.

One thing, don't use Carol Alderson.....


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

I can recommend an employment law specialist - PM me if you would like details

However, as Maz says, employment law in the UAE is still heavily weighted in favour of the employer. If you want to take a case to court please note that you have to be represented by a lawyer who is a UAE national, and it is an expensive and lengthy process. In your other post you mention that you're still in your probationary period, which limits your rights substantially. I would say cut your losses and find something else. 

Please note that the Labour Law 2006 update states that because of the nature of their responsibilities, anyone in a managerial or supervisory position is expected to complete all tasks that are properly and fairly assigned to them without regard to the amount of time it takes. 

Hope you manage to get this resolved to your satisfaction. 

K


----------

